# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Connexion ASP vers Oracle

## joss123

Bonjour,

Je suis bloqu depuis la semaine dernire sur ce problme:
J'ai install un serveur Windows 2000, et j'y ai dpos une application web en ASP. Je souhaite que cette application interroge une base Oracle 9i situe sur un autre serveur mais quand je teste mon application web, j'obtiens l'erreur 80004005 au moment de l'ouverture de la connexion.
Voici la description du message:



> Les composants client et rseau Oracle sont introuvables. Ces composants sont fournis par Oracle Corporation dans l'installation client d'Oracle Version 7.3.3 (ou ultrieure). Vous ne pourrez pas utiliser ce fournisseur avant d'avoir install ces composants.


Voici ma chane de connexion ASP:
Code :



```
"provider=MSDAORA;user id=mon_user;password=mon_password;data source=ma_base;"
```

J'ai install un client oracle 9i sur mon serveur d'application windows 2000. Je parviens  interroger ma base avec succs via sqlplus depuis ce serveur. D'o vient le problme ? Est-ce parce que je n'ai pas utilis la mode serveur (install) pour installer le client oracle ? 
Je ne suis pas sr que le driver msdaora soit bien install sur mon serveur, comment vrifier ? J'ai l'impression que le pilote n'est pas trouv  :8O: 

Prcision: C:\oracle\ora92\bin est dfinie en variable d'environnement

Merci d'avance!

----------


## joss123

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer MDAC 2.8 (Microsoft Data Access Components) mais pas d'amlioration. Y a-t-il une manip  faire pour que MDAC utilise le client Oracle ?

----------


## ram-0000

Il faut aussi ajouter les drivers pour oracle

----------


## joss123

Salut,

Mince, je pensais qu'aprs avoir install MDAC 2.8 les drivers oracle taient installs. D'ailleurs msdaora tait apparu dans _C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\System\Ole DB_. S'il y a des drivers  installer, est-ce que tu sais lesquels et comment ?

----------


## ram-0000

Je ne connais pas oracle mais je suppose que tu dois les avoir sur ton CD d'install oracle.

Il doit y avoir quelque part un truc "ODBC" ou "driver PC" ou quelque chose comme cela

----------


## joss123

En effet, mais ils sont dj installs:
Microsoft ODBC pour Oracle
Oracle dans OraHome92

msdaora correspond  un driver OLEDB. Comment est-ce que je peux vrifier que ce pilote est bien install et bien reconnu ? Par exemple j'ai vu qu'il y a possibilit de tracer l'appel  un .dll, qu'en penses-tu ?

----------


## joss123

Salut,

Je viens de tester la *connexion ADO*  ma base avec le pilote *OLE DB provider pour oracle* Le test a russi  :8O: 

Voici comment j'ai procd:
cration d'un fichier test.udl > double clic dessus > Slection de OLE DB provider pour oracle en tant que driver >alimentation de mes paramtres de connexion (data source, login, mot de passe).

*Cependant, j'ai toujours la mme erreur 80004005 quand je tente d'ouvrir la connexion  ma base oracle avec mon application ASP*. ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Encore plus tonnant: j'indique dans l'interface de mon udl la chane de connexion suivante:
DRIVER={Microsoft ODBC for Oracle};UID=mon_user;PWD=mon_pwd;SERVER=ma_db; et le test de connexion russi encore. Alors j'ai utilis exactement cette chane de connexion dans mon code ASP et l: BIM! Je retombe sur mon erreur 80004005.  ::aie::  Par ailleurs je suis certain que la chane de connexion utilise par mon application est celle-l puisque je l'affiche dans une bote de dialogue (alert javascript) avant de planter.
Est-ce que a ne serait pas un problme de paramtrage de IIS ?

----------


## joss123

Bonjour,

J'ai dcid de dplacer cette "discussion"  ::(:  vers le forum IIS. N'hsitez pas  intervenir si vous avez une piste pour ce problme.

Salut  ::D:

----------


## cgone

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problme similaire vendredi dernier avec un Web Service avec l'erreur "System.Data.OracleClient requires Oracle client software version 8.1.7 or greater" 

Le fichier *.udl me validait pourtant la connexion... Donc cela signifiait que le tnsnames.ora tait bien rempli... J'ai ensuite tlcharg "ODAC1020221.exe" qui contient une multitude de driver pour Oracle...

Tout a sans succs apparent... Parcontre tout a fonctionn quand j'ai redmarr les services IIS depuis la console des services (services.msc) car avant je le faisais depuis les proprits de IIS.

Pour info, en ASP.NET, on ne renseigne pas le provider dans la chaine...

Question : 
Dans "SERVER=ma_db", ma_db est le SID?

J'espre que cela t'aidera...

----------


## joss123

Salut,
Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse.
J'ai redmarr mon serveur Windows 2000 aprs avoir install MDAC et le client Oracle. Mais pas d'amlioration.
ma_base correspond effectivement  mon SID  ::D: 
Je reprends une ancienne application, il ne s'agit pas d'ASP.NET, mais d'ASP tout simple.
Mon serveur est virtualis (cr avec VMWare), peut-tre que a a une incidence ?

----------


## cgone

Bonjour,

Toutes mes maquettes sont galement sur des VM et cela fonctionne, cependant elles tournent toutes sous Windows 2003 Server R2 SP2.

Le client Oracle que j'ai install est la version Administrateur pour avoir les services rseaux, les outils de gestions pour crer le fichier tnsnames.ora, etc.

Le fichier tnsnames.ora se trouve dans :
C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\{instance oracle}\NETWORK\ADMIN\tnsnames.ora
et il contient quelque chose qui ressemble  a:


```

```

Sans a, la connexion  Oracle ne fonctionera pas.

----------


## joss123

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir install mon client Oracle en Administrateur.
Mon fichier tnsnames.ora exsite bien et j'ai d'ailleurs pu le tester avec succs via une requte sqlplus.
Il se trouve  cet emplacement: C:\oracle\ora92\network\ADMIN\
J'utilise Oracle 9i, a explique sans doute l'emplacement lgrement diffrent du tien.

Voici son contenu:



> MON_SID = 
>     (DESCRIPTION =
>       (ADDRESS_LIST =
>         (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = @IP de la base)(PORT = 1542))
>       )
>       (CONNECT_DATA =
>         (SERVICE_NAME = MON_SID)
>       )
>     )

----------


## cgone

Bonjour,

L'erreur 0x80004005 peut avoir une multitude de cause...

Je ne sais pas si ce tutoriel est exhaustif, mais il propose dj plusieurs pistes... 
http://tutorials.aspfaq.com/8000xxxx...05-errors.html

----------


## joss123

Re,
J'ai dj planch dessus mais je n'ai pas trouv ma solution  ::cry:: 
Je pensais  une erreur dans le paramtrage IIS ou un rpertoire pour lequel mon utilisateur IUSR_machineName n'aurait pas les droits, mais non, j'ai vrifi.
J'en suis  plus de 2 semaines de galres pour un blocage tout bte j'en suis sr  ::roll::

----------


## cgone

Joss123,

En relisant, j'ai vu que tu dis avois installer le MDAC2.8 mais as-tu install le ODAC car celui-ci est spcifique  Oracle?
Car dans ta chaine de connexion, tu utilises un provider MSDAORA alors que j'utilise Provider=OraOLEDB.Oracle.1

Le fichier tnsnames.ora a t rempli  la main ou par le "Net Configuration Assistant" d'Oracle? 

Le port 1542 n'tant pas celui par dfaut, la base est-elle bien configure ainsi?

A part a, je sche...

----------


## joss123

Cgone,

Je ne connais pas la diffrence entre ODAC et MDAC. Je vais le tlcharger, l'installer et redmarrer mon serveur en esprant que a marche.
J'avais cependant fait le test avec la chane _DRIVER={Microsoft ODBC for Oracle};UID=mon_user;PWD=mon_pwd;SERVER=ma_db;_ pour laquelle j'ai obtenue le mme message d'erreur. 
Je reviens vers toi aprs le test  :;):

----------


## joss123

Alleluia! J'ai tlcharg ODAC 9.2.0.7. J'ai rinstall "Oracle Provider for Oracle", j'ai redmarr mon service IIS, et *BANCO! Ca marche!*  ::ccool:: 
Je n'explique pas la diffrence avant et aprs rinstallation du pilote, probablement qu'il y avait un ordre  respecter: d'abord installer MDAC, puis ODAC (qui inclut le client oracle et les pilotes). Dans mon cas j'avais d'abord install le client et ensuite MDAC.

----------


## cgone

Salut Joss123,

Je suis content pour toi!!

L'installation de ODAC faisait partie des prconisations de mon premier post. Il m'est avis que MDAC ne sert  rien...

A+

----------

